# can it be beaten 2 yewars on



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Most users ever online was 224 on Wed Feb 23, 2011 4:45 pm

As this seems to be the best forum on fancy mice I have come across what is the chance of beating the most number of users online from 2 years ago.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

We should plan a date and let everyone know with enough advance to get on. It could work.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

the date is Feb 23, 4:45 pm which would make it exactly 2 years on


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll be online!


----------

